
Show HN: DNN – A decentralized news network, built on the blockchain - dondreytaylor
http://dnn.media
======
Retr0spectrum
> can never be hacked into

Please don't say things like this.

~~~
dondreytaylor
If you can point to instances where the Ethereum blockchain has been
compromised, we will entertain the idea of altering the wording.

~~~
davidgerard
[https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/the-
dao/](https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/the-dao/)

[https://blog.ethereum.org/2016/11/01/security-alert-
solidity...](https://blog.ethereum.org/2016/11/01/security-alert-solidity-
variables-can-overwritten-storage/)

You're assuming (1) perfection in the EVM and in your bytecode compiler (2)
that mathematics protects you, when the real threat model is economic: The DAO
fork happened because the whales were in danger of losing money.

~~~
dondreytaylor
I was waiting for someone to link the DAO here. Yes, I completely get faulty
EVM code (Solidity code) and bad economic models can lead to forks and all
kind of other issues. However, our claim that DNN "can't be hacked" relates
solely to the immutability of the blockchain. There has yet to be any
substantiated claims that the blockchain itself is faulty, at least enough to
serve as the demise of Bitcoin and Ethereum networks. "Can't be hacked" in the
context of DNN, means articles published cannot be modified. Secondly, since
we are on the topic of the DAO, at the end of the day, the failure of DAO had
more to do with horribly written smart contract code and less to do with the
blockchain itself.

If you don't believe me, read it from Vitalik Buterin himself:
[https://blog.ethereum.org/2016/06/17/critical-update-re-
dao-...](https://blog.ethereum.org/2016/06/17/critical-update-re-dao-
vulnerability/)

